# Need shell first aid info



## galvinkaos (Jan 10, 2009)

I am the worst tortoise mom ever. Long story short. Doris was injured today. She appears good and recovering well - eating, pooping, walking around (as best she can with a medical wrap on her shell). Her plastron is cracked completely through, on the separation between the humeral and pectoral plates. She had minor bleeding. We cleaned the area with hydrogen peroxide and flushed it with bottled water. Then applied antibiotic ointment and a self adhering medical wrap. I am not going to let her soak for at least a week to let the flesh under the shell heal but I am wondering about her shell healing or the best way to repair her shell. She is 15 months old and her shell is still soft. Please don't beat me up too bad. I have already done a pretty good job on myself.

Dawna


----------



## K9KidsLove (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi...How did she get injured?
Using peroxide once is OK but don't use it any more. Go to the pharmacy and ask for Chlorhex scrub. There is a generic but can't remember the name of it. If you can get some Cephalexin (Keflex) 250mg antibiotics, open the capsule & sprinke it on the wounds after cleaning & rinsing well. Repeat every 3 or 4 days. 
Can you post a pic of the wounds?
Good luck
Patsy


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 11, 2009)

I was inspired by looking at some of the threads about enclosures, so I was out in the backyard making a turtle table for the kids (they have been in a large terrarium, I decided was too small). It was beautiful and warm outside, so I put the kids in a rubbermaid tub (with a cover over half to provide shade) next to where I was working. My husband and his friends were 5-6 feet away watching football and my son was helping me cut wood, etc. That's when I got stupid. I ran into the house to use the bathroom. My son decided since I stopped working to go get some water. I came back outside and checked on the kids and Doris was gone. My lab had traded her tennis ball for Doris. I FREAKED. Doris was hiding in her shell, which was cracked on the underside from armpit to armpit and bleeding slightly. I FREAKED WORSE. If I had not been frantic about Doris I probably would have had a dead dog. Puppadog was only licking her but it looks like when she picked her up is when she hurt her. You actually cannot see any injury unless I pull her shell away from her neck. So not easy to photo. I also am afraid I will make her bleed again. I can take a pix of her cracked shell, but there actually was no blood from the break. I had to apologize to the dog for yelling at her. It was my fault I should have made sure my son or husband was watching out.
Keflex might be hard - I am very allergic.


----------



## Carina and Stu (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi there, Dawna.

I have had my Hermann's tortoise for about 6 months now so I am a beginner and have a lot to learn myself. I cannot offer much help I'm afraid but is it possible to track down a vet who specialises in reptiles in your area and take Doris to see him/ her? I know they are quite rare and can be expensive but it is worth it if someone who knows about them can have a good look at her and see what damage has been done outside and internally. They will be able to best advise you once they have examined Doris properly. Then if you need to give her medicine and further treatment you will be able to do so with confidence as you will be able to see what the reptile vet does, how they do it without causing too much stress to Doris, and what they use.

Tortoises can endure some horrible wounds but they are tough little creatures. 
Good luck and I hope you and Doris feel better soon. 

Carina


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 11, 2009)

I was given 2 local vet refferals but they both have terrible reveiws when I googled them. I got 2 more yesterday but neither is open til Monday. Doris is eating this morning and acting like herself. I was told to watch for bleeding and signs of infection.

Dawna


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope everything works out and Doris is ok, we all have accidents and no one is perfect.  Hang in there.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Dawna: Please don't beat yourself up over this. We've all had accidents happen to our torts...doesn't make it right or easier to take, but just know that you are not alone and you are definitely NOT the worst tort mom ever!

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 12, 2009)

But you do need to take her to a Vet. She will need a round of antibiotic treatment to offset the bacteria that was in the dogs mouth and now inside the injury on her plastron. 
All of us have ways that we know to treat injuries, but my best advice to you is to take her to a Vet...


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 12, 2009)

I came home from work today and noticed that Doris's plastron seemed to be indenting below the break. I went to one of the vet referrals I had not checked out myself but came highly recommended from a friend who has torts. I gave them high marks so far. The receptionist was friendly and assured me that they have a long list of tort and reptile patients. She got us in within 5 mins to see the doctor. I was a little nervous because I hadn't checked them out yet. Dr Pavlik has a tort he rescued. He had to amutate her leg due to a dog mauling and the owner did not want a 3 legged tort. He used to work as an emergency Vet. The hospital is a 7 day a week hospital. (Had I known I would have been there Saturday) They charge 36.00 for an office visit no matter what your pet is or what day it is. He was very considerate of Doris when he examined her. He said that the indentation was actually from my bandage job, slightly too tight, but I did no damage. He recommended antibiotic shot, cleaning of the area and sealing the crack with fiberglass. He also said she should get another shot of antibiotics later in the week. He said she looks good - active and wanting her neck and head rubbed. He apologized he had to keep her for an hour or so while he worked on her because we were a walk in and he had a couple of appts waiting. I am going to get her in a few minutes.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 12, 2009)

Good news! You guys are in my thoughts, and I hope she continues to improve.

Keep an eye on the fiber glass patch. SMELL IT. If you notice any foul odor, get her back in right away.


Kristina


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 12, 2009)

Doris is home. I haven't let her soak since Saturday. I have put her in the water with my hand under her to keep her shell (and bandage) out of the water. First thing she did was climb in her water dish and fell asleep. She just moved to the hide with Fred and went back to sleep. Dr visits are exhausting. She has a pink "patch" on her shell which doesn't look like traditional fiberglass. ( I have only seen auto and marine fiberglass) It looks smoother, kinda of like plaster patch but a little different. The Dr said it is designed to be shed as she grows. He said her shell will most likely heal back together as she grows. Her shell had already fused together at one end, just since Saturday. I hope so. She has an appt on thurs for another antibiotic shot. I will monitor her patch, thanks. She weighs 89.3 grams.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope she keeps improving and isn't in pain. Best wishes for her to get well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2009)

The latest thinking on patching a turtle/tortoise shell is to NOT use fiberglass or anything permanent, as it tends to seal in the microbes and bacteria that cause infection. So pay very close attention and smell it often, as suggested by Kristina. If it starts to smell "off" the patch needs to be removed right away. 

There is a wonderful product on the market (for human first aid) manufactured by 3M called Tegaderm. It is a thin plastic film that is sticky on one side. You place it over the wound and it provides a waterproof seal, and yet, it removes easily so you can tend to the wound.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad to here she is doing well. Please keep us informed as to her progress.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 13, 2009)

It is not a good idea to close a wound like that. The latest thinking is that when you seal up a wound you also seal in the bacteria that causes infection. Had that been my tortoise I would not have allowed the patch. So please keep a very close eye on the wound and I think Kristina has suggested smelling it and that it a good idea...keep us posted as we care about what happens to your animals...


----------



## Kristina (Jan 13, 2009)

Also be careful with it getting wet.... Water can and most likely will seep under the patch, and can cause shell rot.

Kristina


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info and support. As I said I don't think it is fiberglass, it looks more like the toothpaste they use at the dentist when you get a cleaning (but no grit) and more solid. The vet said it is designed to shed off slowly as she grows and that it isn't permanent. I have smelled her a few times since we got home including immediately for a reference scent. No real smell to it. She is doing good, eating and sleeping and pooping. So pretty much the norm.


----------



## Isa (Jan 14, 2009)

I am really happy your little one is doing better


----------



## Carina and Stu (Jan 14, 2009)

Glad you got her to a vet. The vet will know what's what but just keep an eye out anyway like the others suggested. She sounds like she's doing well though cos she's still eating. Great! Good luck tomorrow. Stu and I will be thinking of you and Doris!

Caj


----------



## Candy (Jan 14, 2009)

I couldn't believe it when I read what doctor you had went to. When you said Dr. Pavlik I figured you must live in CA and around Temple City because how many Dr. Pavlik's are there out there. I can tell you that I've dealt with Dr. Pavlik for along time and he is extremely caring. I really can't tell you how he is with tortoises, but he has taken care of my dogs and cats in the past and is a very nice man and a very talented surgeon. I live in Alhambra, CA and he used to have his animal hospital in Rosemead, CA, but then moved to Temple City so he could have more room. Your in good hands with him because if he doesn't know he'd send you to a someone who does.  Candy


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 15, 2009)

I took Doris today for a antibiotic shot with the vet tech. Dr Pavlik stopped me to let me know he had looked at Doris while she was in getting her shot. He said she looks great and he is happy with her attitude and behaviour. He said he doesn't think she needs any more antibiotics. He not only didn't charge me for checking on her they discounted Doris's shot. I have so far had a really good experience there.
Candy,
Yes I live in Temple City. And I told Dr Pavlik he had received cudoos from you and he said thank you.

Dawna


----------



## Candy (Jan 15, 2009)

How old is your Labrador and what color? Is it a boy or a girl? I have a Chocolate Lab and her name is Emma. She is 10 months old now and very full of energy. I've introduced her to Dale with my hands covering him and she watches him in his tank she's very curious. I'm glad you were brave enough to come forward with your story because it gives the rest of us valuable information that us newbies might not of thought about, but now can protect our tortoises from. Labs are great dogs and I don't ever think they would intentionally hurt anything or anybody they're just very curious. Have a great day. Candy


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 15, 2009)

Puppadog (she) is 8 years old and a yellow lab. We call her a Labraspazadork, she still has tons of energy, even after having knee surgery. (we are suckers for our pets) She had been introduced to the tortoises and has never done more than lick them, but she thinks she should have all our attention and will lay at my feet or stick her nose in my lap if I am talking to any of our pets. 2 red eared sliders, 1 cockatiel and 1 cat. I think she is jealous of our attention being spread out. Her other name is the queen "b". I really don't beleive she intentionally hurt Doris. But she won't have the chance again. My family all learned a serious lesson. Fortunately it wasn't tragic.


----------

